# The Dell Vostro 200: Problems and Solutions

## oanjao

The Dell Vostro 200 is a great value machine, but unfortunately it sometimes acts as if it's possessed.  This is partly because it's new hardware and Linux hasn't caught up, and it's partly because much of the hardware is integrated to keep the cost down.

Installation: booting from LiveCD

http://weboperative.com/gentoo/downloads/livecds/custom

The Vostro won't boot from the release of the LiveCD.  To boot,  I downloaded the latest image from 

http://weboperative.com/gentoo/downloads/livecds/custom

I also had to use the option "acpi=off" to prevent it from hanging during the boot process.  Further, not even the bleeding-edge LiveCD contained the updated driver for the integrated network hardware, so I plugged in an old reliable card (see below).

Network chip issues:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-596969.html

The onboard Ethernet controller is an Intel 82562V-2 10/100 chip which is not yet supported by the e100 driver in the stable branch of the Gentoo kernel.  Intel has released a new driver, but it's still unstable.  I don't do unstable in my kernel, so I installed an old network card with a Realtek 8139 chip.  I had to do this in order to boot off of

Video hardware issues:

It's really hard to figure out which X.org driver is correct, because the onboard video chip number is not reported by lspci.  It's an Intel GMA3100.  This is further complicated because this model doesn't seem to be supported by any of the x.org drivers.  However, it IS supported, because the GMA3100 is the graphics core used by several of Intel's integrated chipsets, and these chipsets ARE supported by the driver.  In short, the answer is "i810".

Booting issues:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-603947-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

For reasons unknown, Gentoo will not boot correctly if you manually select it from the GRUB menu.  However, it boots fine if the timer runs out and GRUB auto-boots Linux.  Pure voodoo.

I intend to update this post as I have time.  I will also post a kernel config, or a link to one, if that would be of interest.  Suggestions welcome.

----------

## MysticPixel

Oh boy, so many weird stupid issues with this machine. Where do I start?

I'm using the 2008.0 beta1 minimal installer, since I did some research a while back and was lead to believe that 2008 would have better ICH9 support. Seems to boot and recognize the CD drive, as well as the HDD (which 2007.x didn't...) I had to use the acpi=off option to avoid it hanging at "probing ata_piix..."

But get this. If the USB keyboard and mouse are plugged into the back of the machine, "probing usb_hid..." takes a while, and ultimately, "probing ata_piix..." hangs even with acpi=off. HOWEVER, if both are plugged into the USB ports on the front of the machine, usb_hid loads in a blink, and ata_piix doesn't hang (with acpi=off, of course.) I did a controlled experiment with that as the only variable, and it happens every time. How's that for voodoo?

Using a linksys PCI NIC for now, seems to recognize eth0 (tulip driver) and get an IP. Staring at the install command prompt now, will update as I go.

----------

## MysticPixel

Got it working (didn't try the onboard net, just using the tulip card.) 

Minor gripe: I started with gentoo-sources, but nothing was enabled by default (whereas in the past I think most of the required options are already selected.) I've configured enough kernels that I got most of it right the first time, but I forgot to enable shm fs (why doesn't the quick install guide mention this? It's easy to miss, and causes a scary-looking boot failure.)

Used the options in this post to get SATA working: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4570091.html#4570091

Had to poke around in the ALSA section to make sure I got the proper Intel/Realtek 88x drivers. /proc/asound/* seems to look right, though I haven't tried it yet.

Think that's about it...

edit: not using X so I can't speak about the video card. 

Also, using 2008.0 beta1 I didn't have the weird boot failure mentioned in the first post; I just had to use acpi=off and it worked OK (provided I used the front USB ports for the keyboard/mouse. wtf?)

----------

## sandro123

I had also problems with installing on this Computer, but my problem was related to the Nic interface only.

My workaround was the latest  sabayon install CD where the Nic driver for e1000e is allready included (2.6.23).

Did a boot to commandline and then installed my gentoo as usual.

Rest worked without problems.

Itś really a shame that the gentoo Install CD does not have up2date drivers. (2008 was not out when i tried.)

Ciao

   Alessandro

----------

## MysticPixel

 *sandro123 wrote:*   

> I had also problems with installing on this Computer, but my problem was related to the Nic interface only.
> 
> My workaround was the latest  sabayon install CD where the Nic driver for e1000e is allready included (2.6.23).
> 
> Did a boot to commandline and then installed my gentoo as usual.
> ...

 

Ahh, it works with e1000e? I'm running 2.6.24; I'll have to rebuild with that and try it.

Also, I noted earlier that the machine booted fine if I manually chose a kernel in GRUB - while that was true with the LiveCD, it is not true when running from the hard drive. If I press enter to choose a kernel, it pauses at some random point pretty early on in boot, then the machine resets. Have to let it time out and boot automatically. Voodoo indeed...

----------

